# Exodus from CA to MO



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Ever feel like an animal whose leg is caught in a trap? California's new taxes which kick in next month will add over $1,100 in new taxes per year to the average household. I'm ready to gnaw the leg off, cut our losses, and head to a place where we can live without the constant drain of our hard earned dollars.

The one area that has popped up on our radar is the Kirksville, MO area. We have some family there. It looks as though property values are very reasonable, taxes are in check, unemployment is (relatively) very low, and the schools are pretty decent. We would like to buy a piece of land over 10 acres, with either a small house that could later serve as a granny unit, or a +/- 2000 sq ft house with 3 bedrooms. Availability of water is important, as is crop and livestock sustainable land, adequate solar orientation, and away from larger cities. Not so far out in the boonies that we can't find it, just away from the larger population centers in hopefully a nice well grounded community of caring Christians.

Does anyone have any thoughts on locations - even those out side of MO where a family could set up a farm on decent land without either paying through the nose for the property, or being taxed beyond the boundaries of our savings? We currently live of 5 acres in Nor Cal - garden extensively, raise chickens for eggs, and pigs for the freezer. We are ready to add to our self sustaining efforts, we just don't believe it can be achieved in California.

Thanks for your thoughts!
Dennis


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Kirksville is too close to the North Pole for me. Those folks "enjoy" real winter, like for months on end.
Great Farmland thereabouts, it's called the Midwest. 

300 miles South of there in Northern Arkansas, taxes are really low. I am paying $ 185 a year on 90 A. There are vast amounts of land that meet your description, there are lots of small communities across the land that would support your needs.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

My parents went to Mo for a year and they were disliked by the locals because they were from California. A year is all they could stand. My mother lived in Mo for a while; born in Ohio; but they didn't know that. I was born in Kansas City, Mo. but wouldn't matter either if I decided to move there.

You'll have family if you move there; but be aware; don't expect folks to take a likin' to ya any time soon. I get the same thing in Idaho, where we have a second, little house. Folks just don't like Californians, its not fair we all get lumped together, but there's nothing ya can do.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I hear ya...Californian myself. I was made to feel like an alien for the longest time.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

S central Ky has affordable acreage, a long growing season and minimal snow. 4 seasons and some like minded people, however, some of the locals are not crazy about us transplants.... We moved here from Florida and people think we're crazy - but we have a 46 acre farm and have made our own little niche.... We blend well and have made some wonderful friends too.....alot of people moving in here from other areas...

You might check it out and look at Estes Realty in Metcalfe county! We love it here!


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

NickieL said:


> I hear ya...Californian myself. I was made to feel like an alien for the longest time.


Even though I was born in Kansas, lived around the amish in PA growing up, since I've lived in CA and have CA plates, I get this treatment when I go to places like rural Kansas, Montana, or Oklahoma.

I don't let ignorance bother me one bit. In fact, I like to have a little fun with it. Ask the locals where the heck the Starbucks is. Ask for the vegan menu. Or comment on how nice the area is and how much nicer it'll be once you get the roads paved, street lights installed, etc, etc, and of course you'll have to raise property taxes to pay for it all but nobody should mind since they're already so cheap.. ; )


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

or another personal favorite. In the local diner, loud enough for everyone to hear, order your coffee by saying I'll have a half double decaffeinated half-caf, with a shot of espresso, a twist of lemon and a dash of amaretto.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Please understand that it isn't hatred to someone from Ca. But an arrogance of the Ca to others. When I was in MT hunting I had a conversation with a man from Keystone MT. He explained that his kids play in a fenced yard and right at that time there was a grizzly hibernating less than a quarter mile from his yard thanks to the influence of people moving to MT mainly from Ca and passing laws that they know the best for everyone else. He will go to prison if he makes his ancestral home safe for his kids. He was not very nice in his comments. We have the same here with people from FL. It isn't that I have anything against anyone I don't but they also try to bring their FL attitudes to TN and are very happy to explain how dumb we are for doing things differently than they do in there state.


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

we moved from CA to MO and have been totally accepted by the locals... but we didnt come with an attitude of changing them... we came to MO wanting to be Ozarkians...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd positively love to live somewhere where there'd be a grizzly bear hibernating 400 yds away. Grizzlies love wild land... they don't 'nest' in gated communities, developments, or ghettoes.

Whats worse than 'somebody' moving to an area and changing it... (Californian to Montana) is someone moving to an area and trying to change it into something worse (Person moving to Montana and making it as bad (as far as wilderness) as urban CA).

I saw this continually in AK. Folks would move to the wilderness, and the first thing they wanted to do was to dewild it, thus changing the initial reason they moved there.... converting it to the cesspool they left behind.


----------



## n2gardening (Mar 1, 2009)

I am Missouri Born and Bred...but have lived in Kentucky, Alabama, Tennessee, Washington, Maryland, Kansas and now Wisconsin. (My hubby is ex-military.)

I love Missouri and think you have hit a lot of high points for wanting to move there...but there are so many more! I couldn't wait to get outta there when I was a teen...but would love to go back and permanently homestead there. To me...Missouri has it all....and it's not just cause I was born there....oh and Alabama is a very, very close second.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

The Kirksville area is nice although I do agree about the weather being a bit colder than other parts of the state. I am about 90 minutes southeast of there. Cost of living is very reasonable and I will say that it is not too terribly crowded either. Wages aren't what you would expect to find in California however. 

But I was Missouri born and raised and have never lived in another state. I intend to keep it that way too.

BTW, I would be glad to welcome a Californian to our beautiful state. Not all of us are unaccepting as some would make it seem.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

It's safe to say that many of the reasons why folks are negative towards Californians are the very same reasons why we are seriously considering voting with our feet. 

As Caroline00 says, we are not wanting to go somewhere to make them adjust to a Californian mindset (what ever that perception may be - and you are probably right), rather we want to get away from that mindset and live with others who share our morals and mindset. I could probably type on for hours here, but that post is for some 'angry poster's rantfest' Blog and not here.

We are looking for a well built home (Sturdy, not flashy) on a bit of land that we can use to further our self sustaining lifestyle - and not be staring at $35K+ in mortgage payments, taxes, insurances, special assessments, and more taxes each year. We should be able to sell our home and a small business and live somewhere where we can work hard for our selves and our neighbors, and not for our taxes, etc, all in the vain claim that we are living in CA - it's not worth it!!!

Any and all of your continued thoughts and ideas would be greatly appreciated here!

Thanks again!


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

.

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search_state.htm

.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I really think you could easily find something in Missouri for much less than the $35K a year. Good luck and keep us updated as to the search.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We moved to NW MO from NE IL, and we couldn't be happier. The land is lovely, the weather is WAY better than NE IL. My still-in-IL brother is currently suffering with 7" of "heart attack" snow, while the little bit of snow we had yesterday melted off in the lovely 50+* weather we enjoyed today.

The folks are nice, open, and more than willing to lend a hand. Of course, you have to be willing to reciprocate, but you're probably already like that. And, believe it or not, there are a lot of transplants here in the rural backwoods of NW MO. 

Taxes here are crazy low, and the elected officials understand that they are there to represent OUR position -- and two of them are smallholders themselves. 

We can always use good neighbors -- and it doesn't matter where they come from! Don't know how close you want to live to your family, but I'll be happy to shoot you a couple phone numbers of farms being sold here in my neck of the woods. 

You come on over to MO, we'll welcome you with open arms!


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

just_sawing said:


> Please understand that it isn't hatred to someone from Ca. But an arrogance of the Ca to others. When I was in MT hunting I had a conversation with a man from Keystone MT. He explained that his kids play in a fenced yard and right at that time there was a grizzly hibernating less than a quarter mile from his yard thanks to the influence of people moving to MT mainly from Ca and passing laws that they know the best for everyone else. He will go to prison if he makes his ancestral home safe for his kids. He was not very nice in his comments. We have the same here with people from FL. It isn't that I have anything against anyone I don't but they also try to bring their FL attitudes to TN and are very happy to explain how dumb we are for doing things differently than they do in there state.



I lived in Montana before I lived in California. Californian was a bad word. But I used to ask people, well, who sold the land to them? Locals did. Nobody had a problem with those Californians when they were paying big money for properties. You sold to them, and in many cases marketed to them to bring them here, now you want to complain?

It seemed like every other person I met in Montana was from CA.


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

I can't complain about Kirksville, MO toooooo much....that is where I met my wife! But, boy is it cold! The nice thing about Missouri is, depending on what you want, that state will have it, from the Midwest farm towns of Chillicothe or Kirksville, to Great Plains-like towns of Maryville or St. Joseph to the taste of the South towns like Sikeston or Kennett. And it all comes with a reasonable cost-of-living. Also, I have never a Missourian I didn't like!!!!


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Dave said:


> Even though I was born in Kansas, lived around the amish in PA growing up, since I've lived in CA and have CA plates, I get this treatment when I go to places like rural Kansas, Montana, or Oklahoma.
> 
> I don't let ignorance bother me one bit. In fact, I like to have a little fun with it. Ask the locals where the heck the Starbucks is. Ask for the vegan menu. Or comment on how nice the area is and how much nicer it'll be once you get the roads paved, street lights installed, etc, etc, and of course you'll have to raise property taxes to pay for it all but nobody should mind since they're already so cheap.. ; )


Be careful with the city jokes; locals might just take seriously what you poke at them in jest. This is called the California Attitude and I saw it big time when I lived in north Idaho.


----------



## AnneOC (Jul 28, 2008)

Please be sure to post when you're ready to sell your five acres in CA. I'm originally from the Midwest and love it, but I also love CA. I make way more money than I could anywhere else (much more than the difference in taxes) and there is no comparison with the weather, not to mention the beaches and deserts and mountains...


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Criticism of California's recent tax increases is certainly valid. But Prop 13 keeps property taxes in check.


----------



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

I grew up in California,back in the 50's and 60's,infact my family settled their in the 1800's,and I remember us native Californians having the same negative attitude against the multitudes of people that where moving their.I realy believe that this overpopulation of people moving to California,back then is what ruined the state.It came to a point,that I could no longer afford to live in my native state and moved to Oregon,where I got many of the neggative attitudes you all described.My reply then, was that I have met more native Oregonians living in California,then natve Californians living in Oregon.Now trying to get ahead of the hored we moved to th Mo. Ozarks.I must say that the people are nicer then any place I have lived.It reminds me of the California I grew up in.One thing you must be on guard for ,is that wether it's Oregon,Mo.or anywhere else they will think you are ritch , because you are from California,and expect you to pay top dollar for everything.Nip that in the bud right from the beggining! Also if you find an area,and every state has them,that have a lot of people from different parts of the country moving their,(central Oregon is one good example)you will feel more at home.The problem is not California,but rather the greed hores and manipulators looking for the fast money lifestyle that it and it's great weather attracted.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

texican said:


> I saw this continually in AK. Folks would move to the wilderness, and the first thing they wanted to do was to dewild it, thus changing the initial reason they moved there.... converting it to the cesspool they left behind.


All that time in Alaska and you never really got to understand Alaskans did ya?
I suppose its a government employee thing.
Many people moved to Alaska to Tame or develop the wilderness.The were achiving EXACTLY what they wanted to.
Not everybody thinks that 99% of the land should be wilderness


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

We changed our truck license plates from CA to Idaho and we no longer get 'the look.'  We drive older cars; nothing that would attract attention. We wear plain old clothes, I don't have any fancy hairdo; DH likes to wear his old jeans and flannel shirts; so we fit in with everyone else. He's an old farm boy, no airs about him. 

We used to take our garbage to the 'free' dump and the guy at the booth would say that 'we sure came a long way to dump some garbage' (he'd see our CA plates). At least he was nice about it. I'm glad we changed them anyway............


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

buffalocreek said:


> Be careful with the city jokes; locals might just take seriously what you poke at them in jest. This is called the California Attitude and I saw it big time when I lived in north Idaho.


What are they gonna do? Run me out on a rail? LOL. 

I can handle myself pretty well wherever I'm at. No worries. I usually let them know I'm just playing.

That California attitude thing has a flip side. Too many people assume just because you live(d) in CA, you must be "one of those Californians." Sure, I've been here 8 years, but I also was born in the midwest, grew up on a 65 acre farm alongside the amish, and lived in AL, VA, MT. I've lived in big cities and backwoods. Where a person is from is fairly meaningless to me. There's plenty of idiots eveywhere. Being a "local" or "rural" doesn't exclude anyone from that.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah, but...the looking down the nose at the "locals"; poking fun at their way of life; complaining when the area doesn't have what you are used to having; and we can go on. All those things add up to "locals". 

Move in, act polite, ask others' opinions, don't complain, get involved - They will like you just fine.

I think anywhere in MO is going to have more winter than you are used to having and all the land will be very reasonable as well as the taxes.


----------



## ozarkgem (Apr 2, 2009)

my family has been in Mo for 200 yrs. my roots run deep and my soul is planted here. Seen lots of city folk and Ca people come and try it. most didn't last. I guess the two things that most people don't like about the Ca. people is they drove up the price of real estate. They would sell out in Ca and pay whatever here cause it was still cheaper than CA. And the Ca attitude that we need a law and a permit for everything. Not too long ago some people from Ca wanted a law passed so tractors couldn't run at night. They saw no reason for a farmer to be in the field at night.that is the kind of stuff we REALLY resent. If you want CA laws and rules stay in CA don't come here. we like our freedom. If you accept our way of life and try not to change us you will fit right in. Its the best place in the world to live. Just don't tell to many people.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Ozarkgem, you are right on the mark. I've been in CA most of my life and have continued to watch Govt. go from bad to worse. The intrusion and taxation continues to grow in leaps and bounds. 

There is current legislation pending that will have dramatic impacts on rural Californians. They are proposing a mandate that would require all property owners to have their wells and septic systems tested every 5 years. On it's face value, that doesn't seem like an unreasonable thing to do - we all want safe water and a smooth running septic system. A coliform test in CA runs about $50 or less to test your water (not an unreasonable cost every 5 years). To have your septic system inspected requires having your system pumped which costs over $700 these days. That's got a bit of a sting to it!!! The kicker is that the State of CA must certify the testing; meaning some recent college grad with an Enviromental degree of some sort needs to come out to your property during the testing - at an estimated cost of $300 per test!!! That's an additional $600 in fees to have someone check off in a box that the test was done. We will have the state government telling us what to do, then charging us to watch us do it right. 

If you are going to live in a rural area of California, you will be penalized at least $1,350 every 5 years for having a well and septic. As most of you living in rural areas know, if you treat your septic system properly you can go 10, even 15 +, years with out needing to pump it. Would you like to be told that; "You will pump your septic tank every 5 years at your expense, and you will pay the State to make sure you do it."? 

Common sense might have you pump and inspect your septic system every 10 years. At $700, that averages out to $70 a year. Under the state' proposal, for your septic system alone all rural land owners would be paying at least $2,000 every 10 years - or $200 per year. Plus an additional $700 every 10 years for well testing.

This is just one example of dozens that I could ramble on about. And, this is one reason why we are seriously considering leaving the state. We want to get out of CA because of the constant overlaying of laws, regulations, and fees - and go somewhere where we can live freely without being a cog within a monster Nanny-State system. 

I'm with you...If you don't want to hear tractors at night - Don't Live Near Tractors!


----------



## ozarkgem (Apr 2, 2009)

I read that the average cost of permits to build a house in Ca is 20,000 dollars. that is nuts. outside city limits here the cost for permits to build is zero. build what ever you want however you want. the way it should be.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

ozarkgem said:


> I read that the average cost of permits to build a house in Ca is 20,000 dollars. that is nuts. outside city limits here the cost for permits to build is zero. build what ever you want however you want. the way it should be.


I've also been told that, if trains and trucks stop running, the food supply in LA will last 30 minutes. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near the place if that happens.


----------



## ozarkgem (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldn't want to be anywhere close if they promised the trucks and trains would keep running.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I was stationed in Missouri in 1991 - 1993 and am retiring next year and moving back. I have lived all over the world and the US including both coasts and both extreme north and south and there was no other consideration for me when choosing a place to settle. I am not from CA but I understand the exodus..I do not seek to change anything...I just want to be left alone and find peace.


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Hickory County is about an hour north of Springfield, Pomme De Terre Lake is here. No zoning, spread out, quiet good people. Good Luck, hope you enjoy your retirement! Also we have a 40 acre farm for sale there--Cheap for what you would get--let me know if interested & I'll send you the info.


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

fantasymaker said:


> All that time in Alaska and you never really got to understand Alaskans did ya?
> I suppose its a government employee thing.
> Many people moved to Alaska to Tame or develop the wilderness.The were achiving EXACTLY what they wanted to.
> Not everybody thinks that 99% of the land should be wilderness


You're right although there's quite a few newer transplants with that "Flatlander" attitude. Most aren't near as smart as they think.

I inherited a bush cabin and land in that mosquito breeding ground northwest of Denali and there's an nearby property that everything was literally flown in by heavy hauling helicopters. There's multiple cabins, airplane hanger and one 3000sqft log home. They even flew in concrete driveway panels for between the units and a 24x40 inground pool.

The owners had it built and stayed in it 2 times before trying to sell it. Last time I was up there part of the main house had burned and it looked like the rest was abandoned.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

DaynaJ: We are looking more towards Laclede county or that area but I am interested in what you have. Mostly we are just looking for a rural homestead. We are taking a trip to Missouri in August to look for a place.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Hate to sound dogmatic, skeptical, or just plain mean; but being an okie born and bred I wish folks from California would stay in California. I don't have anything against a person in this world. But, as others have noted previously, we like our freedom. I recently sold a house and 40 acres to a Californian who later tried taking me to court everytime he found something wrong with the house. He thought I should have had a permit or EPA superfund cleanup site because I burnt my trash in a barrel in the backyard and he didn't see eye to eye with a lateral system that he thought might "ruin" the groundwater. 

If a person from California, Montana, Washington, or any other outwest state wants to come live with us backwards folk, he/she needs to accept our culture and not try to educate us on big city sue happy, permit having life. When we buy land here we plan on farming it, gardening it, hunting and fishing it. We cut down trees for firewood and pee off of the backporch (or front porch for that matter) if we feel the need. We like our privacy and low property taxes. We like driving down a county road with nowhere to go. And, we like having prayer in school.


----------



## ozarkgem (Apr 2, 2009)

couldn't have said it better. we don't need sue happy people(babys) who don't get their way.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Amen Francismilker!!! 

I've met those same (type of) people and that's in large part why we are looking to leave. Not to mention that the mindset you speak of is running the state government and are seeking greater imposition of our rights and hard earned dollars.

Having just finished our taxes, both personal and business, I am even more determined to get out of this state. 

By the way...May you all have a happy and Joyous Easter!!! Our Lord and Saviour is Risen!!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Its not just some Californians with the sue-happy attitude though. We sold our place to a Floridian ex-cop. What a nightmare!! I think there are those types everywhere, just more in some places than others.
I know several ex-Californians and like most of them.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup there are plenty of sue happy people out there from all over. 
I was born and raised in NY and the attitude and crowded-ness got to me and I wanted out. I left back in '92 and never regretted it. I do miss the food and ocean at times and when we go back to visit, about 3 days is good for me. I do not have a NY accent and they do treat me like a tourist and talk to me rudely. I give it right back to them  

I do not want to bash CA people but they are not well liked here in CO either. I had to have a rental car for about 10 days a few months ago and darn it it had CA plates and people would honk at me and cut me off and etc. I wanted to yell "I AINT FROM CA!!" at them. 

It is real estate prices that are one big complaint here, but attitude is another. 
One lady was trying to feed the big horn sheep and a bunch of guys passing by yelled at her to go back to CA and she turned and said to her family " How did they know where we are from?" 
Trying to civilize it all irritates me no matter where they are from. Complaining about the wildlife and trying to kill them and etc is wrong since they were there first and we do not have to take over everything. 

My friend has a CA neighbor, why she moved to the country is beyond me, is is not neighborly, complains about the livestock, the dogs and etc etc. Move back to the city and be done with it. 
One of my neighbors is also from CA but he likes farm living, problem is he has alienated everyone around him with his attitude. 

As long as you are neighborly and appreciate your surroundings and have a good attitude I am sure you will get along fine. It sounds like you want out and will be happy elsewhere.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

francismilker said:


> If a person from California, Montana, Washington, or any other outwest state wants to come live with us backwards folk, he/she needs to accept our culture and not try to educate us on big city sue happy, permit having life. When we buy land here we plan on farming it, gardening it, hunting and fishing it. We cut down trees for firewood and pee off of the backporch (or front porch for that matter) if we feel the need. We like our privacy and low property taxes. We like driving down a county road with nowhere to go. And, we like having prayer in school.



Hate to tell you but there's more rural ground in California than all of Oklahoma. It's not all "big city." CA is the largest agricultural state in the US. There's also plenty of born and bred Oklahomans that sue people left and right too. You can find that anywhere.

You might be speaking for yourself, maybe even your local community but you aren't speaking for all of Oklahoma. 

I was born in KS and have family in OK. I've lived all over the US. Sue happy idiots are everywhere. People will no common sense (that includes stuff like running your sewage line into the creek) are everywhere.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

thaiblue12 said:


> I do not want to bash CA people but they are not well liked here in CO either. I had to have a rental car for about 10 days a few months ago and darn it it had CA plates and people would honk at me and cut me off and etc. I wanted to yell "I AINT FROM CA!!" at them.



Odd. I've gone all over Colorado several times with CA plates and never experienced any of that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Dave said:


> What are they gonna do? Run me out on a rail? LOL.
> 
> I can handle myself pretty well


I hope so, and theres lots worse things in some places than being "run out on a rail". Sinkholes can drop sometimes 3 or 4 hundred feet straight down. Theres been more than one "rude" fellow in this area just come up missing. :shrug:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Missouri is home to me. While I wasn't born there, my parents moved us there when I was 7 years old, so I consider myself a native. There's no place else I'd rather be, although it looks like Arkansas (close enough) is where we're going to end up retiring.

Missourians are very friendly people. If you come looking to blend in, learn the local culture, and be open to learning from the natives, and lending a helping hand to your neighbors, they'll welcome you with open arms.

In defense of Californians, to many old timers, they are considered the area's best "cash crop". Californians aren't responsible for driving up the land prices, the greed of the local people is. No one forced anyone to sell their farm at three times what it's worth.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Dave said:


> Even though I was born in Kansas, lived around the amish in PA growing up, since I've lived in CA and have CA plates, I get this treatment when I go to places like rural Kansas, Montana, or Oklahoma.
> 
> I don't let ignorance bother me one bit. In fact, I like to have a little fun with it. Ask the locals where the heck the Starbucks is. Ask for the vegan menu. Or comment on how nice the area is and how much nicer it'll be once you get the roads paved, street lights installed, etc, etc, and of course you'll have to raise property taxes to pay for it all but nobody should mind since they're already so cheap.. ; )




It's less a matter of ignorance that bad experiences. That sort of nonsense is exactly the reason we don't cotton to furriners, it ain't funny to us ********, even if you are just funnin' us. 

The problem is compounded by the fact that the smug, superior attitude some folks that come here, especially from the coasts, display is genuine, thatâs really what they think and the changes they want made. 

I've been around this old world a long while and it's been my experience that people are treated pretty much in response to how they act, speak, and their attitude. Obnoxious, mouthy, pushy, newbies that want to rock the boat are seldom accepted well anywhere they go. 

I have lived in several states, all rural areas, and had no problems getting along, even being accepted. But, Iâm a good neighbor, learn and respect local attitudes and customs, and know when to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Just had to say I think justsawin, is a smart man--even if he is in Tenn. (just kiddin' bout the Tenn part)


----------



## JD Green (Oct 3, 2007)

caroline00 said:


> we moved from CA to MO and have been totally accepted by the locals... but we didnt come with an attitude of changing them... we came to MO wanting to be Ozarkians...


Welcome to Missouri. Yours is the attitude that will usually make you welcome anywhere you go, no matter where you are from.

I lived in Arizona for 16 yrs. just 2 hours south of Las Vegas and watched Californians leave for Nevada and Arizona's lower cost of living, lower taxes, less regulations etc.

Within months, most of them were whining because it wasn't like it was back in California. 

Now with that being said, most of those folks came from the L.A. & Orange County area and other big cities. 

California also has a large population that includes rural and agricultural, these are the folks you probably seldom here complain, along with the normal city folks wanting to leave and not look back that will happily fit in anywhere.


----------

